# How can Plasma's be so good for sports with "Burn In"?



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I bought my first Samsung 58c550 Plasma tv and remember the salesman tell me how they are so good for sports, but how can this be the case if I'm constantly worried about burn in from the ESPN logo and score etc. doesn't make much sense to me? I'm wondering if I really made the right choice?


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Rikinky said:


> Well I bought my first Samsung 58c550 Plasma tv and remember the salesman tell me how they are so good for sports, but how can this be the case if I'm constantly worried about burn in from the ESPN logo and score etc. doesn't make much sense to me? I'm wondering if I really made the right choice?


Stop worrying. You made a great choice. My 58" Samsung Plasma is two years old with no burn in.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just replaced my plasma 6 months ago.

40000 viewing hoursm
Video gsamesn sports, stupid tv bugs

Not one drop of burn-in and this plasma was from 2003.

If you don't leave the tv in cook mode, you should have nothing to worry about.$


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Those days are long gone. My first Sony has some images that are faint, but I have fallen asleep with video games in pause on both of my new ones and never had an issue.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys this is really assuring, because I keep mine in warm 2 and movie mode with reasonable contrast and brightnness levels. So I will definately be fine.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My 2003 42" Pany plasma still has no burn in. I assume it's contrast blacks are not what they were, but I can't tell the difference. Of course, it's only 720p but after 7 years....


----------

